# Do you worry about the air quality problem currently in China?



## Queena (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel the air quality problem getting big and big in China, I have some worry for my family.


----------



## teaandscones (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there, yes I worry about it too.
On google you can check the daily air pollution index level here 
Www dot aqicn dot org 

Also there are air cleansers and filter action systems you can buy in the mall and put them around your home with the windows closed.

My husband and I are moving to England because the pollution here is causing health problems for me
Hope this helps 

Tea


----------



## kaze123 (Jan 19, 2014)

The problem is very big and there are no chances for it to get better in a close future.
The site that has been posted here is really helpful, so that you can check the level of pollution before going out from home. So you will be aware before, and not after seing 1/3 of Chinese on the street wearing masks.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Juist check here http://aqicn.org/map/china/ but in major cities and most north of shanghai up to Harbin is heavily polluted. It improves once in a while after rain.


----------

